# My ollimian hiowatha train is getting stuck on my track



## Daconictrains (Dec 20, 2021)

So when I run my train full 9 cars plus the two engines it gets jammed I have a 15 degree turn radius and it's on flat ground the motor keeps running but it just stops offen derailing the front engine or disconnecting one of the cars and I'm new to n scale trains


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Your post lacks almost all the details that would enable anyone to make an intelligent guess as to what the problem is.

So let's start with the basics: does the problem occur randomly or always at the same spots? If it's the same spot, suspect the track, otherwise, it's probably the train. Do you have an N scale standards gauge? That will, help you determine which of a couple of dozen potential problems you might be experiencing.


----------



## Daconictrains (Dec 20, 2021)

Sorry its happening all over the track and its standered track I have disconnected and reconnected the track here are some pics of it


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, since it's on the floor, you can't rule out debris and misaligned track due to wayward feet. Is it just a loop? Nevertheless, I 'd suspect the locomotives and or cars. What brand, and how old? Please, give us as much detail as you can. Photos of the undersides of the locos would help, too.


----------



## Daconictrains (Dec 20, 2021)

The car and loco is kato and it's about a 1 and a half years old

















































And it mainly stops the locomotive itself il do some experimenting on the track to see if anything is wrong


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

One of the biggest mistakes that you can make while troubleshooting is to assume that what you see is the cause of the problem. Case in point: turn radius. It may be one of the cars that's causing an issue, but it's making the locomotive come off. 

A 15 degree radius curve in N-scale is pretty generous, but after a quick search, I can't find any information on the minimum and / or recommended radius for those cars. They are long, and the truck mounted couplers probably aren't helping anything. My immediate concern is that the couplers don't protrude far enough from the ends of the cars, and therefore the corners of the cars are touching as they corner, putting a lot of stress on the wheels. It doesn't take much to pop one off at that point. Have you tried running the cars and locomotives individually to see how they do? Do you feel any binding when they corner (you shouldn't). This could mean either that some or all of the wheels are out of gauge, or that the trucks can't swivel far enough to make the corners. Test them and see.

Then try the loco with one of the cars, and observe the inside corners of the cars / locos. Do they touch?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

OP: What is the radius of the curved track in inches? Degree and radius are two different things. Kato makes several different radii of curved track in 15 degree. 
The photos show curves that should be fine for those locos, if we are seeing the entire trackage.


----------



## Daconictrains (Dec 20, 2021)

Sorry about that um well now every thing is fine I dont know how or why many just putting each car on one at a time helped but it's working sorry for wasting you're time. well here is it with the lights on


----------



## Daconictrains (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Daconictrains said:


> Sorry about that um well now every thing is fine I dont know how or why many just putting each car on one at a time helped but it's working sorry for wasting you're time. well here is it with the lights on


That’s ok. You have some nice looking equipment. Like CT Valley said, dirt and debris can be a problem on floors. Cleaning track and loco wheels regularly will keep things running well. There’s numerous threads on this that you can find by searching the forum but be mindful of the posting dates. Those original people may not be on here anymore but you can always start a thread of your own.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

well my suggestion is to have an A+B+B or an A+B+A unit setup


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I like the flooring as well….lol


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr_honk_honk said:


> well my suggestion is to have an A+B+B or an A+B+A unit setup


That has nothing to do with the problem….which is not a problem anymore….


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> That has nothing to do with the problem….which is not a problem anymore….


oh


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I thought it was a power on locomotives problem


----------

